# Bunnings substrate



## spookynoodle (Nov 15, 2018)

What do you guys use as substrate from Bunnings? Pet stores are too expensive for my tastes.
I'm currently using sugar cane mulch my Blueys, which I air out 2-3 days before use, but I'm changing their substrate next week.
I really wanna use dirt, but I'm worried about it being treated and having chemicals.


----------



## Ella C (Nov 15, 2018)

For what animal? For my frogs, I use a mix of coir peat, sphagnum moss and sand. It stays fluffy and doesn't get soggy.


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Nov 15, 2018)

I hear you. I've found it impossible to find soil without any additives in it. Finding stuff without pesticides is easy enough, but virtually everything has fertilizer in it. Even sand and soil mixtures contain composted material.
Why do you want to use dirt for blue tongues anyway? I think they'd find it easier to burrow in sugar cane mulch.


----------



## spookynoodle (Nov 15, 2018)

TheRamiRocketMan said:


> I hear you. I've found it impossible to find soil without any additives in it. Finding stuff without pesticides is easy enough, but virtually everything has fertilizer in it. Even sand and soil mixtures contain composted material.
> Why do you want to use dirt for blue tongues anyway? I think they'd find it easier to burrow in sugar cane mulch.



Yeah, it sucks. I might just end up using some soil from my garden.
I wanted to use it as like, a bottom layer (with a few inches of mulch on top so that they can happily burrow) so I can experiment with bioactivity and plants!


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Nov 15, 2018)

spookynoodle said:


> Yeah, it sucks. I might just end up using some soil from my garden.
> I wanted to use it as like, a bottom layer (with a few inches of mulch on top so that they can happily burrow) so I can experiment with bioactivity and plants!



Hmm, bioactive means you'll need the bacteria and fungus that plants rely on. The plants you buy come with a bit of soil and they'll have fertilizer in them. Since you can't avoid it, I'd just go with a soil of lowest fertilizer content you can get. Since you're going with multiple layers exposure should be minimal.

I wouldn't use mulch since its quite sharp and could hurt your lizard's eyes. I've had bad experience with it. Maybe try coconut fiber or stick with the sugar cane for the upper layer.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't keep blueys but if I did I'd probably use aspen. Several people I know keep them and swear aspen is the best substrate for a bluey's enclosure.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Our Eastern Blueys have wood chips ( red gum lately) and the Northerns have red sand. Aspen or Chipsi for the pythons


----------



## cris (Nov 15, 2018)

Dirt leaf litter from the backyard? I don't think growing plants is going to work well, unless you grow edible plants that are constantly being replaced.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 15, 2018)

Can’t beat leaf litter, gives them heaps of stuff to hide in and looks nice (depending on the quality of leaves) just give it a quick shake for potential rubbish/ big buggies


----------



## cris (Nov 15, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Can’t beat leaf litter, gives them heaps of stuff to hide in and looks nice (depending on the quality of leaves) just give it a quick shake for potential rubbish/ big buggies



Also if you are worried about it not being sterile or something like that, you can freeze or bake it. I freeze leaf litter I use in the roach tubs for this reason.


----------



## AnthonyL (Nov 16, 2018)

@Bl69aze @cris 

Re: leaf litter for BTLs, you just mean gum leaf litter right?


----------



## cris (Nov 16, 2018)

AnthonyL said:


> @Bl69aze @cris
> 
> Re: leaf litter for BTLs, you just mean gum leaf litter right?



That is fine, pretty much anything is good. I mostly use bamboo, gum, fig, random, leaves and even a bit of lawn clippings mixed in won't hurt. Bamboo is probably the best if you want to grow plants in the enclosure. As far as for reptiles just avoid things that might be toxic, I have heard tea tree is toxic for snakes, but it doesn't really make substantial leaves anyway.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 16, 2018)

cris said:


> Also if you are worried about it not being sterile or something like that, you can freeze or bake it. I freeze leaf litter I use in the roach tubs for this reason.


Leaf litter for roaches ? something I've not heard of. My roach tubs are just bare plastic till the roaches make their own litter.
[doublepost=1542338436,1542338290][/doublepost]


cris said:


> That is fine, pretty much anything is good. I mostly use bamboo, gum, fig, random, leaves and even a bit of lawn clippings mixed in won't hurt. Bamboo is probably the best if you want to grow plants in the enclosure. As far as for reptiles just avoid things that might be toxic, I have heard tea tree is toxic for snakes, but it doesn't really make substantial leaves anyway.


Tee tree is very pungent ,all aromatic plants should be avoided for snakes this is why we import aspen instead of using pine shavings


----------

